# K&N Typhoon sound ?



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys just finished installing my Typhoon kit on my 1.4L Turbo automatic and this sucker is noisy meaning around 2k and up when on the throttle it makes a hard sucking sound and then of course when you let off the BOV can be heard. I was just curious if this was normal even from inside the cab you can hear the "wind up" as I call it and its quite noticeable. Installed allot of SRI and never heard sounds like this. Everything seems tight and sealed. Does your K&N make this sound upon acceleration? Thanks for the input guys and gals


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Onthelo2 said:


> Hey guys just finished installing my Typhoon kit on my 1.4L Turbo automatic and this sucker is noisy meaning around 2k and up when on the throttle it makes a hard sucking sound and then of course when you let off the BOV can be heard. I was just curious if this was normal even from inside the cab you can hear the "wind up" as I call it and its quite noticeable. Installed allot of SRI and never heard sounds like this. Everything seems tight and sealed. Does your K&N make this sound upon acceleration? Thanks for the input guys and gals


Yes. Stock intake is designed to muffle all noises to make the car quiet inside and out. Turbo when you open it up echoes down the hard piping and the bpv is on the intake side so it's also going to make a sound.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

+1 Merc6


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guy thought I was going crazy for a minute lol


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

After you put up with it long enough it will kinda become second nature to you. However, still be prepared for comments from your passengers, like......................................... :wtf:


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it that noticeable inside the car? Like I know outside the car with the hood up you can definitely tell. but with all the sound dampening can you still tell on the road?


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Is it that noticeable inside the car? Like I know outside the car with the hood up you can definitely tell. but with all the sound dampening can you still tell on the road?


Yes, it is pretty loud inside the car when driving. Probably more so with a manual trans. 

I don't listen to the radio anymore - just the sweet sounds of the turbo!:go:


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, it's going to be loud. But don't think of it as noise, it's your car singing to you.... Mine really sings when I hop on her and get the rpm's up around 4K.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

The sucking sound on mine is real loud under light acceleration and goes away under heavy acceleration is that also normal? I've never had a turbo before so I'm still getting to know how everything sounds.


----------

